# like some feedback...



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm brand new to this site and new to handguns in general. I bought my first three this year and now considering getting another. I think it might be a revolver(if not for the fact to say I own one), but I'm not sure. I own :
Springfield Armory 1911 Range Officer
Springfield Armory XDm 3.8 40 cal
Sig Sauer P238 extreme

I'm doing my CCW this weekend and figure I'll use the Sig for that purpose. I love getting home from work and reading all the post from you guys and this has to be one of the best and most helpful sites around. I would love to hear your opinions on some choices.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


as for a revolver.... since its not going to be a carry piece most likely, a nice 4-6in heavy barreled .357mag is always a nice addition


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If I were to get a revolver to get one it would most likely be the 6" chiappa rhino. I like it because it is different and i think the shooting from the bottom cylinder is a swell idea


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> as for a revolver.... since its not going to be a carry piece most likely, a nice 4-6in heavy barreled .357mag is always a nice addition


welcome from alabama, you have some nice guns for your first 3. i must agree with the ted once again, 357s are awesome fun. i have a ruger blackhawk 357 w/ 6 1/2" barrel, needless to say, shes my baby. i also have a ruger gp100 357 with a 4" barrel and she is a real nice gun, and a really sweet trigger pull from the box. just my 2 cents..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a 4in S&W 586-1 that is my lil brothers old duty gun..... cant be beat, imho


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

oh yeah those smiths are great guns


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd get a good .22, revolver or auto. Everybody should have at least one .22.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W 4-6" barrel .357....JJ


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with VA Marine. A .22 can really help build trigger time at a low cost.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a smith 686 plus (which as you prob know means it's a 7 shot) I really love that gun. My brother has the 686 6 shot and it's really nice also. Smiths have great triggers right out of the box. Another revolver that is a really great gun is the Ruger GP100. It doesn't have as good of a factory trigger (IMO), but it is perhaps the strongest built 357 revolver. The 686 and the GP100 are both extremely popular 357 magums that would make a great addition to any collection.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Were it me a good .22 would be next you can shoot 500 round for about the same as you pay for 50 rounds of centerfire rounds. They can also be great for squirel hunting or just fun shooting.


----------



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

.357 sounds great, but I also like the idea of a .22 to be able to shoot more for less. Any suggestions on a good .22. I think the .357 would be a S&W for sure.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

OneShotDrop said:


> .357 sounds great, but I also like the idea of a .22 to be able to shoot more for less. Any suggestions on a good .22. I think the .357 would be a S&W for sure.


If you're interested in .22LR semi-autos, I love my new Browning Buck Mark. My first .22LR. 
Take a look here, especially the sticky thread at the top.
Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Here's mine. About two months old. I ordered it through Davidson's Gun Genie, picked up by my favorite local gun store. This is of their "Plus" (deluxe) models. 
I've added a Browning rail to take a Truglo red/green multi-recticle sight. For about $85 total.









Or, there is always the Ruger "Marks". Now on Mark III. Always had a good rep, for a bit less money. :smt1099


----------



## nonnymouse (Nov 30, 2011)

I just loved my Ruger Mark II. You cannot go wrong there. For carry, a very experienced gentleman in my town advised me that in a 'situation' the revolver will always operate with no fuss every time. That is what my hand will go for first( I still carry my .380)....................................Mouse


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

My vote goes for a S&W 637 Snubbie. I think everyone should have one, a true detectives classic. "Book'em Danno."


----------

